# ivory soap to deter chewing?



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember someone mentioning rubbing ivory soap on stuff to discourage chewing... Nala's taken to chewing the heck out of part of the coroplast on the third floor of the condo.

is this the right stuff or should I have gotten the liquid (bodywash)? if it's the right stuff, do I just rub the bar on there?


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 8, 2012)

I did some googling to see if I could find out anything for you. Some suggestions:
Dove bar soap, "Classic" Ivory soap, Bitter apple, Vinegar OR Perfume (on a rag), or a cayenne pepper repellent, rubbed over the area to protect from bunny interest

Squirting the buns with water when they begin to chew on the shelf is also suggested to deter chewing.

I guess it's whatever makes sense to you and your rabbits. I wish you luck!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 8, 2012)

I have never heard of this but what a clever idea! Agnes has never been a chewer but of course Archie is. Might have to try this out on him......


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2012)

We used to use cheap deodorant on bandages at the clinic I worked at.


----------



## degrassi (Nov 8, 2012)

I use a bar of Dove soap and it works great. Gimpy would chew on the edge of his litter box and things like bitter apple spray wouldn't stick to the plastic(it would just bead up and drip off). Rubbing the bar of soap on the edge stopped him right away. He didn't like the smell and one taste was enough. Recently I replaced his floor with foam mats which he started to chew right away. Rubbed the soap around the edges and worked instantly. 

Also with the bitter spray Gimpy didn't care it tasted bad. He thought it was gross at first(shaking head, licking) but kept going back for more chewing. Weirdo


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

*dungeonbunnies wrote: *


> I did some googling to see if I could find out anything for you. Some suggestions:
> Dove bar soap, "Classic" Ivory soap, Bitter apple, Vinegar OR Perfume (on a rag), or a cayenne pepper repellent, rubbed over the area to protect from bunny interest
> 
> Squirting the buns with water when they begin to chew on the shelf is also suggested to deter chewing.
> ...


bitter apple definitely wouldn't work, lol... I've got this stuff that's even stronger than bitter apple spray - it claims to be made from "the most bitter stuff on earth" and MAN, is it noxious!! worked like a charm for a couple weeks... then Nala suddenly developed a taste for it >.>

water's also probably out 'cause she likes to wake me up with the chewing and because I sleep on an air mattress on the floor/she chews on the highest level of the condo, I'd have to actually get out of bed to squirt the little punk.

sounds like I've got the right kind of soap, though, so I'm gonna give it a try and cross my fingers she hates it 

now if only soap could stop loud digging...


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 8, 2012)

I would buy out local stock if it stopped digging!


----------

